# OLD Sierra model 1200 wood burning stove...



## BigAmish (Nov 5, 2014)

I have an old Sierra Model 1200 stove from the 80's. I need to replace the glass, and door gaskets. I was advised to look at the Jotul universal gasket kit, which I have done. I still do not know if it will fill my need. My brother refurbished the entire thing for me, but tossed the old gaskets, and I can't find ANY info on the gasket sizes I need! Any help will be greatly appreciated... I'd like to get this done before the cold Northeastern winter gets here! Thanks in advance


----------



## Lake Girl (Nov 5, 2014)

You posted to the wrong forum ... we're pellet stove burners here!  Hopefully one of the moderators will move it for you... Good luck with the gaskets


----------



## BigAmish (Nov 5, 2014)

Thanks. New to this...


----------



## Jags (Nov 5, 2014)

Moving....


----------



## Jags (Nov 5, 2014)

Check here for your glass:
http://www.woodlanddirect.com/Wood-Stove-and-Accessories/Replacement-Wood-Stove-Glass

and for the gasket material - it is a pretty common product in the stove sections of the big box stores or again, you could go here.
http://www.woodlanddirect.com/Wood-Stove-and-Accessories/Wood-Stove-Repair-Gasket

The width of the gasket area is a pretty good indicator of size.  What might me more difficult to figure out is if it was flat gasket or round gasket.  It may take a little trial and error.


----------



## dafattkidd (Nov 5, 2014)

FYI : mods I didn't post #5. Not sure how this got quoted and posted. No biggie, just FYI.


----------



## Jags (Nov 5, 2014)

dafattkidd said:


> FYI : mods I didn't post this. Not sure how this got quoted and posted. No biggie, just FYI.



Post what??


----------



## dafattkidd (Nov 6, 2014)

Jags said:


> Post what??


Crap. It was the NSA again.


----------



## Fsappo (Nov 6, 2014)

If the doors come off, bring them into your local fireplace shop.  Folks do it to me all the time.  I'll bring out a few rolls of gasket that look close and shove em in there.  Chances are you get the right guy at a hearth shop and they have gasketed hundreds of doors.


----------

